# 18x10 All Around? MK4 Jetta



## VDUB4LIFE32 (Apr 16, 2008)

I got a question when i was searching for rims i ended up liking Rota Grid with the concave face, the FS thread is this one http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4687800 the rim only has the concave face from 9.5 and above rim width and i want the concave look all around.

I was thinking about purchasing them and then probably going to have the hub center bored to the 57.1 mm and as well the bolt hole bored to the 14mm. As for the spacers i was doing the math of trying to run backspace of 6.12" which is what BBS RS-GT come with so its got to be safe as for clearance issues which would mean the the final offset would be 28.5, the spacer would be custom. 
I don't want to much poke and or to much rubbing or chopping of the tire. with that in mind is it possible and does anyone think that wheel is going to be too thin in between the hub center and the bolt hole in terms of structure and strength because the car is driven hard.
My car is a 2002 Blue Jetta TDI it has Koni Coilovers and Neuspeed FSB and RSB


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x10 All Around? MK4 Jetta (VDUB4LIFE32)*

10'' in the front will poke about 1'' or more most likely.
9'' et 30 is slight poke while being inset to just not hit the suspension.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 18x10 All Around? MK4 Jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

never seen anyone run 10" up front with no body work.
papa had 9.5" but thats the largest ive seen.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 18x10 All Around? MK4 Jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

your gonna need to widen your front fenders or run a stupidly stretched tire 
the rear should be fine with the proper tire


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x10 All Around? MK4 Jetta (JettaGT8V80)*

There is 11'' between the stock rear fender and strut body of MK4 Jetta and GTI. You can run a 10'' flush with a stretched tire and be really low, or a proper sized tire and not be quite as low while being flush.
I the front, a 9'' wheel can be flush depending on exactly the right offset and proper lowness.


----------



## VDUB4LIFE32 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanx for the info but then i must have been doing the math wrong or something this was my thought the backspacing of the rim which if im correct is the distance of the surface of the rim that mounts on the hub and extends to the inside of the rim at the lip. 
We can have 6.12" without spacers based on this thread that i found http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1979415 which then leaves us with 10-6.12= 3.88" and from the hub measuring outward it would be pass the fender by about 3/8 to 1/2" 
Is my math wrong or did i forget to include something, and would that be to much poke


----------

